# Miglior Detailing Ltd: Nissan GTR!! detailed thread! Full correction - PPF remove etc



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi guys, thanks for checking out another write up of mine.

Up for Miglior's treatment today is a Black Nissan GTR with the usual incredibly soft paint. You only need to look at this paint and it will mar!

*A quick summary of the major tasks:

- Sort out shoddy finishing on repair.
- Repair a small kerb mark on one of the wheels
- Remove Paint protection film on front of car 
- Correct the whole car
- Protect the car for the winter.
- Try not to do another 2000 word essay on the write up! Oh well, its long!*

The owner dropped the car off with me to have a full correction. I was told to pay particular attention to the driver's side rear quarter due to a paint repair. The whole Rear bumper and rear quarter had been re-painted.
The paint job wasn't too bad, but the finishing was truly dreadful and left a lot to be desired!
Another issue which needed addressing was the front end's film protection. The front end looked a different colour to the rest of the car, due to the film.

Right, on with the pictures.

On arrival.



















Bug City.














































So I think you will agree, in need of some attention. It's quite refreshing to see a car like this being used as a daily runner rather than tucked up in a garage. The great thing about these cars is they are incredibly capable round a track, but it can also be a comfortable place to be on the daily commute. The owner of this car definitely uses this car to its full potential and rightly so.

Here we are washing the first wheel. Some acid free cleaner does its thing, breaking up the brake dust.










Degreaser on the tyres










Back wheel and arch before










Back wheel and arch after










To read the rest please click here!!!


Time Taken = 30 hours + (cant remember exactly, but a long one!)

Swissvax Detailer: Performing paint correction, covering Manchester, Lancashire and North West. 









​


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome write up mate and the car look fantastic now :thumb:


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Lovely job !! You've done this awesome machine justice.

Amazing how much crud that film was holding. Will the owner get it re-applied now you've sorted the paintwork out ?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Its safe to say the owner wont be putting any more film on his cars. His attitude is to get it repainted if it needs it, rather than spend another £1000 on film.

Rightly or wrongly, I can see where his is coming from, but thats not to say I think all PP films are not worth having. Its a personal opinion on the stuff at the end of the day


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Another cracking write up,and very enjoyable read

you were being to kind calling that paint "repair" sloppy

i also detailed on of these beauty's a few week's back,and put it in the showroom

Excellent work once again:thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

great car and what a job nice


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice work! 

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Well...yes I guess in the detailing world sense of sloppy i was being nice.

But in the real world of bodyshop repairs, this seems to be the norm.

And to be fair, 80% of owners wouldnt even notice that!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Miracle Detail said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul


No worries, cheers paul. Wheres my swedish invite


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

JPC said:


> Well...yes I guess in the detailing world sense of sloppy i was being nice.
> 
> But in the real world of bodyshop repairs, this seems to be the norm.
> 
> And to be fair, 80% of owners wouldnt even notice that!


I guess the owner was pretty shocked when he seen your pic's of the repair,but more than delighted with the finished result's:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Very nice indeed

Funnily enough I'm working on the exact same car at the moment.
I too have spent most of the morning removing PPF - front bumper, headlights, bonnet, wings, 'a' pillars, roof, mirrors & doors!...did your fingers ache too?

It seems odd taking a cutting pad & #105 to such soft paint but it's completely f***ed after 9000miles & 1 year:wall:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Its probably another of the same batch of cars with the same film on. There were a fair few done at the same time, at the same dealer


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Really enjoyable read as usual, nicely done :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic done a great job as always!


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb, great detail & write up as always


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

:thumb: Awesome one mate. Love the finish. Bet the owner was pleased.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

i dont know how you do it? if it were me id drive it off into the sunset.........


----------



## wezra (Sep 12, 2010)

Excellent write up there. I've always like Nissan's sporty cars, they always do something a little different. A great improvement after taking that film off and dude those exhausts...you sure you didn't spray them with some chrome?  

What is with the film, I've never heard of that before, is it something more common on expensive cars?

Anyhow, great write up and result!

Matt


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice transformation, Cracking finish :thumb: did you have any major issues with glue deposits after the film was removed?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:

Looked a right mess


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Lovely write up...a pleasure to read with good information.

Looks fantastic in the after shots and as you say, good to see the car being USED!

:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice job 

Baz


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work mate, fantastic write up as always, can't wait for your next one.

My cars previous owner had the front bumper and 2 rear arches filmed at the cost of £600.

Expensive I thought especially since when you detail the car the front bumper and rear quarters look poor and un treated. So I removed it. 

I'm lucky enough to have the opportunity to paint the car whenever I want so i'll put up with some stone chips to see the true finish on the car.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Some nice work there mate


----------



## eccie (Jun 7, 2009)

Great work again and another very polished article :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great write-up and work mate, nice one.:thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Fantastic work and a really informative write up.
Nice to see a car like this being driven and not sat as a garage queen.
Very good job on the wheel repair too.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers guys. 

I forgot to say I look after this car on a bi monthly basis now. :thumb:


----------



## Ste (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow! What an improvement!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Really enjoyed that, what a turnaround, bet the owner was amazed.

Keep it up


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

stunning work, mate!!!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers guys


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work!!!!


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Lovely Job :thumb: 

How did you remove the chewing gum from the carpet?


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

First of all great detail, enjoyed reading every bit!
Would you agree that the film did it's job considering the amount of dirt the car had?
The film is really their to protect the paint is it?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Damien89 said:


> First of all great detail, enjoyed reading every bit!
> Would you agree that the film did it's job considering the amount of dirt the car had?
> The film is really their to protect the paint is it?


First off, the cars paint plus some simple waxing is resilient enough to take care of the dirt it's self. The film is there to protect against stone chips whilst hardly being detectable

Well, the film was detetcable and it hadn't protected against stone chips. There was a few on the bonnet and bumper


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Very good job mate!


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

great writeup indeed!!

did you find the car had stone chips along the bottom edges of the rear guard (just behind the door)

there is an oem clear bra there, and ive also clear bra'd my entire skirt after painting body colour, but im getting so many chips along the side panels. My front bumper and bonnet are fine, because i know not to follow behind trucks etc, but the side panels have me mystified, im thinking its the semi slicks kicking up stones

i too would rather just repaint then have clear bra all over the car. Once a year freshen up isnt a big deal


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

There were a resin the side. The oem film on the side was left intact as was the film on the lower skirt on the front. 

It's bound to happen on the side as the arches stick out a little. 

And against the cost of film, painting isn't too drastic.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I meant to say there were a few chips on the side. Bloody iPhone! Lol


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

stunning work :thumb: :argie:


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

wicked write up with some beautiful pics too.

thanks for making the effort in bringing back the GTR to its glory days!


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

WOW!! :doublesho

Both shocking & stunning at the same time.:thumb:


----------



## A17 (Oct 4, 2010)

Quality !!!


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Id put money on strong TFR damaging the film. . . . . drive through hand car washes often use TFR that is far too strong and can actually burn cars, i remember reading about one guy that had the numbers fall of his reg plate due to the stuff, and a friend of mine owned a black car and had it cleaned at the same drive through hand car wash two or three times a week and the paint started to turn go brown, id love to know what acid they use in that stuff !!

Great work on the detail and nice photography !


----------



## Moff (Oct 13, 2010)

Impressive... Never knew film could mark like that either !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work and write up:thumb:
I have already corrected two of these same colour :wall: and you are right you just have to look at the paint and it scratches :lol:

Regards Mario


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

My god that is incredible. its like new glass all over. thank you for the detailed write up, its awsome but the work you have done is mind blowing.

I bet they were very happy when they picked it up?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Yep very happy. With regards to the film and tfr, probably right. I'm sure there are plenty of car washes that use chemicals that are far too strong for ease of removing dirt


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

fantastic turnaround love the write ups


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Great work John, first class finish as usual. These write ups must take you absolutely ages!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

They take about 20-25 mins now Jon


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

JPC said:


> Its safe to say the owner wont be putting any more film on his cars. His attitude is to get it repainted if it needs it, rather than spend another £1000 on film.
> 
> Rightly or wrongly, I can see where his is coming from, but thats not to say I think all PP films are not worth having. Its a personal opinion on the stuff at the end of the day


Great write up however that film would have been recoverable I reckon

Clearly the car in general was sufferring from fairly substantial neglect, and the film was showing that in the same way the rest of the car was, I have seen far worse from ALL film manufacturers and been able to bring them back in virtually every single instance. The exception may well be where a TFR has been allowed to sit on the film, in the photographs you took it would appear to me to be more a case of holding dirt rather than actual discolouration (difficult to say now for sure) due to a tfr however up close it may reveal a differrent story.

Why people think that one should not take reasonable care of this stuff (or the car come to that) I have no Idea.

As for Bug stains, again easilly removed if dealt with early enough and can be detailed out (as per roys thread) in most cases from most film (Duragloss Bug remover works great). Bird lime as indicated apparrently in one pic you are screwed with (as you are with the paint) short answer (as with the paint) is get it straight off.

I am going to create a thread soon on cleaning neglected films with pictures so that people can stop tearing film off cars when it is uneccessary (as I suspect it would have ben in this case)

The upshot of this is, that a simple decent caunuba wax applied every 8 weeks to the film (as with the car paint) will prevent this kind of thing

Customer just wasted £1000 that should have been recoverable and if it wasnt would normally have been covered under warranty from most reputable organisations (unless not the original purchaser).

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Mitt27 (Oct 21, 2010)

nice work


----------



## Mitt27 (Oct 21, 2010)

nice work!


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

In the meantime while I am processing the pics for the thread I am going to create, here is a thread on tintdude on this very subject using one product that works for this (there are others as I will be showing sooon).

http://www.tintdude.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=60599

This is on 3M film by the way

Short answer is stop ripping this stuff off and learn how to work with it.

Cheers


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

In this case I had to "rip it off" due to the lime etching. But I'm not daft enough to think unprotected paint would react any different. 

And I said in the write up that the films pores had been opened and damaged and hence, dirt clinging on tightly. 
It had probably been subjected to a strong mix of g101. The film was too far gone to do anything. Plus I spoke to roy too  I'm not a cowboy detailer who doesn't know how to work this stuff .


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

JPC said:


> In this case I had to "rip it off" due to the lime etching. But I'm not daft enough to think unprotected paint would react any different.
> 
> And I said in the write up that the films pores had been opened and damaged and hence, dirt clinging on tightly.
> It had probably been subjected to a strong mix of g101. The film was too far gone to do anything. Plus I spoke to roy too  I'm not a cowboy detailer who doesn't know how to work this stuff .


Sorry buddy wasnt getting at YOU personally (I can see how that might look in retrospect though) 

I was using the general terminlology because many people arent as fastididious as guys like you, Roy etc

I have been testing products for about two years now on our fleet cars to ensure that there would be no harmful effects to film and or paintwork 

So we know this is fixable (except the bird poo) 

Thread will go up in the next couple of days and that will sort this problem once and for all hopefully to everyones satisfaction.

Autosmart G101 you are correct will screw the film, its actually a product I use to demonstrate that there is no actual difference between premium and standard films and that the orange peel is a function of the backing papers that get used in standard films.

It will vapourise film adhesive in seconds LOl 

Apart from discolouring the film.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

So basically, regardless of due care, am I right in thinking g101 will screw the film up to the point it's irrepairable? 

Good job I don't use that on the body work! 

The thing is, Im sure most degreasers won't be dissimilar to g101. What is is specifically in g101 that would kill this film?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow!!!! What a a stunning job!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

great detail and gorgeous photography!


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

This is one of my favourite details on the forum, just amazing


----------



## wayne RS250 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice work as always


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

JPC said:


> So basically, regardless of due care, am I right in thinking g101 will screw the film up to the point it's irrepairable?
> 
> Good job I don't use that on the body work!
> 
> The thing is, Im sure most degreasers won't be dissimilar to g101. What is is specifically in g101 that would kill this film?


Most Tfr's double as removers for shipping wax there are two main types in use for the two main types of shipping wax, it is also commonly used as a truck wash (its more usual name when bandied about).

We have some here for testing purposes and the instructions on this stuff are scary to say the least, you need to suit and boot to use this stuff (with goggles), you need to use it on paintwork under controled conditions, never in bright sunshine and you cannot let it linger, as it WILL etch the paint if left on there for even a small amount of time (instructions state rinse immediately after application) it also cautions about bagging the wheels to ensure the brakes are not damaged by this stuff etc etc!!

So basically you have a product that will etch paint strip solid shipping wax off, will attack brakes etc and which protective clothing has to be worn to use and has to be disposed of responsibly.

And will also degrease engine bays 

hardly surprising that it attacks film really.

Cheers


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great job by you with real depth and gloss at the end of it all though that OP would do my head in if it was my motor, wet sand next???


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Paintshield said:


> Most Tfr's double as removers for shipping wax there are two main types in use for the two main types of shipping wax, it is also commonly used as a truck wash (its more usual name when bandied about).
> 
> We have some here for testing purposes and the instructions on this stuff are scary to say the least, you need to suit and boot to use this stuff (with goggles), you need to use it on paintwork under controled conditions, never in bright sunshine and you cannot let it linger, as it WILL etch the paint if left on there for even a small amount of time (instructions state rinse immediately after application) it also cautions about bagging the wheels to ensure the brakes are not damaged by this stuff etc etc!!
> 
> ...


I can see what your saying but these chemicals are so mainstream now. Correctly diluted and used they have never caused me any problems. I tend to use g101 at about 1:20 anyway.

I think the main thing to say about these chemicals is with the right use they're fine, as demonstrated in pretty much all the studio threads. But when misused, yep they might damage something.

Also the vast majority of my engine degreasing I do with adgitation rather than silly strong chemicals. And I doubt many supports would use a degreaser strong enough to melt a solid transport wax.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ALANSHR said:


> Great job by you with real depth and gloss at the end of it all though that OP would do my head in if it was my motor, wet sand next???


Haha I doubt it. The owner is more than happy with the car now. I do also maintain the car on a bi weekly basis now so I'm sure he thinks he has committed enough cash to the car


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

JPC said:


> I can see what your saying but these chemicals are so mainstream now. Correctly diluted and used they have never caused me any problems. I tend to use g101 at about 1:20 anyway.
> 
> I think the main thing to say about these chemicals is with the right use they're fine, as demonstrated in pretty much all the studio threads. But when misused, yep they might damage something.
> 
> Also the vast majority of my engine degreasing I do with adgitation rather than silly strong chemicals. And I doubt many supports would use a degreaser strong enough to melt a solid transport wax.


I dont doubt that at the dilutions you use it is fine on the paint, thats not the point though, look I get the fact its a good way to bring a white car back to that Crystal look quickly, for instance BUT this stuff murders film, we use a lot of Autosmart products (I love their mobile service BTW), and G101 is a great product for what its designed for, however on film it is deadly and should never be used on ANYONES film.

We run a non yellowing warranty (probably the only one left in the country now given the facts coming out on the other thread) on our films, and even under that I could reject a warranty claim where this stuff is used (to be clear since 2003 I never have), however in terms of hassle factor for the client it is better if this stuff is completely avoided on any car with PPF on.

What is annoying is that where a client has this happen to the film (anyones) they will beat up the installer or manufacturer believing that its a defect in the raw material rather than the dealership his car is serviced at (who washes his car) or the detailer who does his car using G101 (for example ) for screwing up the film he paid for. Its a failure in communication I guess. Notably everyone else in the film industry is terrified of threads like this as they dont have the technical knowledges to inform people what is really going down with the film.

What they would rather do is mislead customers by denying this ever happens to them, even though the interactions of TFR's with film has been well understood for some years now (largely as a result of threads like this I have participated in over the years.

Maybe the answer is what Ventureshield has done and withdraw the yellowing warranty and make consumers force the people who did this to the film to pay for the damage to it?

Maybe its time detailers and car dealerships stepped up to the plate and warrantied that their work would have no adverse effects on the car and any film fitted to it?? ( Standing by to be flamed)

Let me end with a little analogy here Brake Fluid is a great and essential product (if you want to stay out of that hedge anyhow), does that make it sensible to use it as a panel wipe? 

Cheers


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

Some inforamtion that only recently came to hand, a US company Sherwin williams has developed a new clear coat for films that is based around automotive clearcoat. We are being informed that when this is introduced it may eliminate many of these issues with current technology films.

Let me be clear here dont believe any hype on this until people like me have tested it exhaustively and give it a clean bill of health. The Film manufacturers have a proven track reckord of lying about their products (all of them) and will undoubtedley exaggerate the properties.


I imagine it must be similar to the proeprties of The FLXpaint from the US (we term it paintfilm here) which has actual car paint on an industry standard vinyl backing and that will stretch up to about 15% (dont ask how you can stretch dry paint without it cracking as no one will discuss the technology involved).

This would be a great advance in protective film technologies as it would allow Detailers to just use whatever the heck they want on films (as with the paint) without worrying about its impact on the films.

I suspect virtually every film manufacturer out there will be contracting with these guys in order to compete in the market place

Will keep you posted as to what develops with this (already know of two film manufacturers that will be running with this BTW)


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Just to make this completely clear, I am one of the rarer ones that knows quite a lot about this film and tfr was not used on the exterior. I mentioned I tend to use g101 at about 20:1. This is for degreasing engine bays, door shuts etc. Not for the bodywork. 

The client booked the car in after he Had the car washed at a road side car wash when he was rushing out some where. 

I think the insight your giving the the ppf industry is great but I also want to stress at no point did I damage the film. I just had to pick up the pieces from valeters/car washes.


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

JPC said:


> Just to make this completely clear, I am one of the rarer ones that knows quite a lot about this film and tfr was not used on the exterior. I mentioned I tend to use g101 at about 20:1. This is for degreasing engine bays, door shuts etc. Not for the bodywork.
> 
> The client booked the car in after he Had the car washed at a road side car wash when he was rushing out some where.
> 
> I think the insight your giving the the ppf industry is great but I also want to stress at no point did I damage the film. I just had to pick up the pieces from valeters/car washes.


Ok John let me make this clear none of the comments I am making or may make are aimed at YOU 

You raise some interesting points in your responses and my comments are aimed at the issues arising in general terms (you gotta love the internet)


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

No probes mate, I know they weren't but I just wanted to make sure some of the readers also knew that. Cheers mate and I do appreciated the insights!


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok

Heres some pictures of one of the products we tested, a number of you guys will recognise the manifestation, note the cleaned area versus the uncleaned area on the hood, I am hunting for pics of the wings which were black. Keeping this in persepctive this had not been washed for over a year so we washed it with regular car shampoo and we were left with the black/yellow dulled film  I think the cleaning evident speaks for itself, not going to mention the raw material brand with this as it is irrellevant.

As soon as I process the other pics I will post the thread up, the product we use now is better than what was used here and is readilly available (although I have cleaned the importer out and he has more en route) 

Let me reitterate its rare to see this it requires a total abscence of care to cause this to happen (18 months in this case, however as I keep saying and you can see its usually recoverable 

Enjoy


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Great work - what a difference wow!!

Defo need a GT-R


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Paintshield said:


> Ok
> 
> Heres some pictures of one of the products we tested, a number of you guys will recognise the manifestation, note the cleaned area versus the uncleaned area on the hood, I am hunting for pics of the wings which were black. Keeping this in persepctive this had not been washed for over a year so we washed it with regular car shampoo and we were left with the black/yellow dulled film  I think the cleaning evident speaks for itself, not going to mention the raw material brand with this as it is irrellevant.
> 
> ...


Whens this thread coming?


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

JPC said:


> Whens this thread coming?


Soon as soon as I can figure out how to post pictures so they are contained in the thread rather than appear as files (as above).

Once I know that I will post the thread (sometime Tonight or Tommorrow night as I do this from home) 

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok tom

When you posting imagesyour want to put







after it


----------



## Paintshield (Nov 2, 2005)

JPC said:


> Ok tom
> 
> When you posting imagesyour want to put
> 
> ...


Cheers

Does that work with an upload from my PC?


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

to saw that had only done 10k and had the film on it was in terrible condition but great work on it.. looks great


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I had this car in again yesterday as part of its on going bi monthly maintenance










Its still looking fresh!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

oh and god knows why the white balance was out, i did fix it but the pictures i took with correct white balance were out of focus!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

umbelieveble job! well done


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks fantastic! :argie:


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice work:thumb:


----------

